# 595 epost question



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

So measured, cut, everything seems fine. but....... this seems really stupid. how do I get the epost tight? :mad2: yes, I know to tighten the bolt but its still loose. did i drop something?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Is the frame sanded down evenly on all edges of the e-post?
I put some pressure with one hand down on the seat and tightened to 5nm with a torque wrench with the other.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

are the spacers that slide down in the seat tube/post supposed to go red/black/red? trying to understand how it compresses to hold the post in the frame.

Thanks


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Tightening the bolt pulls the rubber spacers up and expands them. Assemble it just like the diagram in the manual.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

got it


----------

